# The GREATEST, BIGGEST and BEST meds list.



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello guys! Since I want to ask my psychiatrist to prescribe me something, could you make a great list of all the medicines you've tried that could work, or still have to be marketed but could work? Let's do this great list!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

"Sulpiride" Low dose (200mg once a day) Gave me my life back...It didnt eliminate my DP but it made it very manageable and continues to do so today (Many years later)

"Citalopram" Avergae dose (20mg once a day) Did good things for my mood and for anxiety and OCD type symptoms..

The combo of both practically eliminated my DP and anxiety once i kept stress at bay as well...Like an idiot I weaned myself off Citaolpram started to feel worse and when I went back on it it didnt have the same effect second time around....I went on low dose Effexor instead and it isnt as good but does help with my mood...

But honestly in my own case Sulpiride does ALL the hard work....Citalopram on its own wouldnt be much good for chronic DP in my opinion...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/76370-what-are-the-meds-that-could-cure-dpdr/page-2

kinda talking about that ATM, a list i made is there


----------

